# How tall should the ideal chute be?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If several of you kind people would measure your chute length please.

How long should the ideal chute be from the base of the body touching the auger housing at the impeller area to the end of the main chute just at the bottom of the movable hood.

Not to go into too much detail why yet, but you can read my fairly recent Murray thread on the restriction their rectangular chute box causes. 

I will be extending the chute on my John Deere 1032 and may be extending on several others, Murray, by replacing the 3" x 4 1/4" rectangular impeller chute exit box with a round impeller exit at the beginning of the chute. I will be retaining the original chute. This will give me the opportunity to artificially raise the chute. So I will have the opportunity to make this round impeller exit as high as needed. I plan to have a welding shop roll the metal with the bottom at an angle to fit against the impeller area housing.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This first photo is of my present chute. It came off of a 10/32 machine. About 23" The extension on top of it is the original chute that came with my machine. (11") I need the height to get over the fence that you see in the second photo. 

The chute on the machine in the second photo is from an 8/24 machine. About 15"... plus it has the extension on it. 

What my problem is... is getting the snow over the fence with 2-3 rows left to clear. The 15" chute can do it up until the last 2-3 rows. The 23" chute does better where I think I got to the last row of clearing and then I have to chute the snow more to in front of the machine. Adding the extension helps to where I can do it.

With having the chute this way, it might look abit large and too big or high, but to get done what I have to do, I need it. If the fance wasn't there, I would probably be using the 15" chute with the extension.

If I turned the machine where it faces the fence, I can just about get all of the snow over the fence with the augers right up to the fence. I found this out last year. There is just a lot more backing up and using reverse to get the job done this way. 

It's possible that the 15" chute with the angle that it has... might throw a bit further, but the 23" gets over snow banks and obstacles better. 

If you do not have many obstacles in your way, I would say... a 15" chute might just do the job. I know I got about 37' (+ -) with it. (And that was with no impeller kit)

*My measurements are with out the deflector...


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The chute on my 2015 Ariens Platinum 30 SHO measures 20" from the impeller outlet to top of chute and 27" to top of deflector. Here are the pics.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when I put the tall chute on my toro 521 it measured about 17 inches, the old short chute was about 14 inches and yes those three inches made difference. I sold my craftsman 5.5/24 cause it had that stupid rectangle chute that nothing can pass through, I didn't think it was worth the effort having it modded so once I had my first toro 521 home the craftsman was sold


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> when I put the tall chute on my toro 521 it measured about 17 inches, the old short chute was about 14 inches and yes those three inches made difference. I sold my craftsman 5.5/24 cause it had that stupid rectangle chute that nothing can pass through, I didn't think it was worth the effort having it modded so once I had my first toro 521 home the craftsman was sold


3" made a difference! 3"! That's what I'm talking about.

And do you think the blower would throw better if it was 20" instead of 17"? Or 23"? At what length is there no more return?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Perhaps the angle or profile curve of the chute is important too.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

The taller, the better. I prefer tall chutes myself. My Craftsman II tracked machine originally had a very short stubby chute that was almost completely useless. I have since swapped that out for a much taller metal chute from a slightly later Craftsman, as well as a larger engine to utilize the full potential of the chute. What a huge difference in performance since doing that!

Here are some before and after pictures.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Replaced ariens chute with modified craftsman. Same diameter as ariens , main section was not as angled (bent forward) as the ariens . I only modified the top part. Now 19" high and throws snow 25% further.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 3" made a difference! 3"! That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> And do you think the blower would throw better if it was 20" instead of 17"? Or 23"? At what length is there no more return?


yes the three inches made a difference and let me put the snow where I needed it to be and that was before adding the impeller kit. not sure if a taller chute would help throw snow farther, as town said the shape also affects the distance and how the snow streams out of the chute. as it is sometimes it is better for me to use my 521 that doesn't have an impeller kit, it does have the tall chute though


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The modern Japanese machines have very long chutes.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

dbert said:


> The modern Japanese machines have very long chutes.


... they also have ~25hp+ diesel engines... 

JLawrence08648, I've been meaning to measure mine for you... warm weather has me on other things. I'll try and remember tomorrow.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I measured.

47"/120cm. From the base where the rotation motor swivels it to the tip.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> I measured.
> 
> 47"/120cm. From the base where the rotation motor swivels it to the tip.


47"? Mine is never that long, the cold must be causing shrinkage. (Any Seinfeld fans here? If not, you won't get it)


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 47"? Mine is never that long, the cold must be causing shrinkage. (Any Seinfeld fans here? If not, you won't get it)





















ccasion14:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It is snowing in New York City and the Yankee's home opener was canceled and rescheduled for tomorrow I think. 

I love Sienfeld reruns.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Ohaio Gozaimazu Yanmar Ronin San,


I need snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just watched a diesel Yanmar 1530 turbo working on Youtube where is our drool emogee??????????????? 

The FUJI SF1244DK2 is also quiet and real work horse. 

The WADO SX1792 is both beautiful and quiet, The front snow capture guard is a very well thought out safety measure that rides on the top of the snow pack and drops down to prevent any snow or ice from being ejected forward near a pedestrian or property.


:blowerhug: :bowing::bowing:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll try to get some measurements of my Honda HS and HSS this evening


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

leonz said:


> Ohaio Gozaimazu Yanmar Ronin San,
> 
> 
> I need snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



They're very nice machines, aye. They'll run all day, every day, and come back asking for more.

They also come with a suitable price tag attached... see the current Yanmar catalog here: https://www.yanmar.com/media/jp/2018/catalog/snowplow_hokkaido_201801.pdf

Translated: models range from roughly $4k to $40k.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Older Yamaha, Honda HS and HSS have 3-3.5" impeller exit height.
The newer YS1028J had ~ 5" height there

Chute lengths from chute turn gear to the end of the chute and to the end of the deflector (s):

Honda HS 19.5"/*25.5"* (single deflector)
Older Yamaha YS 17.75"/*24.5"* (single deflector)
Honda HSS 21.5"/*33"* (dual deflector-1332ATD)
Yamaha YS1028J 15.5"/*27"* (dual deflector and teflon lined chute)

All this chutes are 5" wide (except the base of the HSS chute that is 'spread' to 6")

If I was to redo a chute I think I'll aim for 40" overall length with dual or triple deflectors and it'll likely be UHMW lined.

:blowerhug:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What do you do when the chute is higher than the handlebars! How high is high? At what height does it no longer make any improvement? Would you say 20" or so? Then you have the additional height of the hood.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As long as you have a big engine under there the chute length is a non issue. The Zaugg snow beast and its little brother the snow BullDog have chutes that are very tall and they are as tall as person if not more that allows them to have spouts that can be infinitely adjustable as they are built with multiple joint hinges that are controlled with a scissor type connection for each joint in the spout/chute controlled with a single hydraulic cylinder at the base of the chute and they use 4 cylinder Kubota indirect injection water cooled diesel engines.

When you see the picture of the bulldogg you will see it has a narrow tall chute allowing the snow to be ejected at a vary high rate of speed with the large impeller.

I have a picture of the snow beast that I will upload if anyone would like to see it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> What do you do when the chute is higher than the handlebars! How high is high? At what height does it no longer make any improvement? Would you say 20" or so? Then you have the additional height of the hood.


Honda HSS1332ATD is on that range (chute is taller).
It is up to you how tall you want it to be, but I'd suggest 25-30" at minimum with the deflector(s) for an excellent performance. 
If you install dual deflectors it won't be as tall with them down.

:blowerhug:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

When you end up buying an older Craftsman snowblower "for parts" just so you could scavenge its tall metal chute so that you can upgrade from your plastic short chute....

The before:










The after:










The "donor" now donning the plastic chute:


----------

